# What does a jointer/planner/molder do?



## horn man (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello,

I going to look at a used 12" Craftsman bandsaw(know what that does) and a Craftsman jointer/planner/molder. I don't know what the model number is, but its described as being able to handle stock 8" wide by 4" thick. the owner says its sat unused for 5 or 6 years so its at least that old. He says he may have molding cutters somewhere for it as well. My main question is can you thickness plane with it, at least consistently from board to board? Might go look at it tomorrow so if anyone could give me some help I would appreciate it. He's asking 150.00 each and I'm interested in the bandsaw as well (cast iron table and head tilts 45 degrees).


----------



## r32 (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, a jointer allows you to flatten pieces of wood by shaving off a hair width of wood per pass, thereby eliminating problems like a 'cup' or 'bow'. Essentially, a jointer will put a straight and smooth edge or surface on a board.

A planer will make a board an even thickness- but it may not be straight. If you have a board that is curved a planer will make it an even thickness curved board. To properly plane a board one should first run one surface over the jointer to make it flat- then use the planer to create an even thickness.

Youtube has a lot of good videos.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqqa6W8m6Y8


----------



## horn man (Nov 3, 2009)

I was really unclear about the way I stated my question. I understand those functions, really I need clarification on how well the tool can do all three: edging, planing, and molding. I would assume there is some trade off, particulary in surface planing to a uniform thickness. BTW, I forgot to mention that the planer/jointer has power feed.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've only see advertisements for them and they appeared to designed for people making trim in large quantities, since specialized profile heads / gang blades are available but, with the prices advertised on the heads it sounded like you'd have to do an incredible amount to break even, especially since a router in a table can do so much more!! I admit it, I've got a pro-router prejudice.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> I've only see advertisements for them and they appeared to designed for people making trim in large quantities, since specialized profile heads / gang blades are available but, with the prices advertised on the heads it sounded like you'd have to do an incredible amount to break even, especially since a router in a table can do so much more!! I admit it, I've got a pro-router prejudice.


Like Jim, I've only seen the combos in the advertisements. Some are quite large and appear that their jointer function is sketchy at best. However, some of the planer/molder functions would be great for a job shop where they would make large quantities of molding.

At this point I would want to see what the competition is offering in terms of features and options and price.


----------



## horn man (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, my neighbor and I went and looked at the the two tools and I ended up getting the whole shooting match for 200.00. The band saw is in great shape, no excessive vibration, tires look good, huge table. We had to do a lot of experimenting to figure out how to get the jointer/planer to work. The old guy had forgotten how to use it and didn't have the manual anymore. Finally figured out how everything works on it. Kind of interesting how you use the different functions: large table on top for jointing up to 8" wide boards. You loosen lock pins, flip the fence and top over, and use a handcrank to set the planing height. It has a chain underneath that raises the bed at four points, and it adjusts very finely. You feed stock in the opposite direction from jointing since you are now moving the material under the cutter drum instead of on top. Its modern enough that it has the lock style safety switch, but not so recent to have cheap parts. The lock pins, etc. are all heavily machined. Also came with an extra set of blades and some molding cutters. Its heavy!!! I think I did pretty well on the deal.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

It sounds like it. This is the best use of a tool, when one generation is no longer able to use it, the next generation treasures it. Enjoy and remember the old guy.

By the way Old Wood-Working Machines (OWWM) - Welcome may be of help with the manual if you can figure out how to identify your machines. It might help if you can post pictures on this forum. Maybe someone here can help.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> Enjoy and remember the old guy.
> .


A big PLUS one!!!!

well said..


----------



## horn man (Nov 3, 2009)

I did a search on the OWWM site buy came up empty handed. Sears still has some parts listed, but no manual. The model number is 306-23377. On the outside of the machine it states is has power feed. I would assume that means an auto feed for the planer? That didn't work when we tried it last night, but its full of dust and wood chips. Maybe there's a lever or pull that has to be engaged. After I get it cleaned up I may try to post some photos.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Joe... a thorough cleaning (and likely lubing) is in order. The tool is likely not to have sealed or lubeless bearings and if its been setting for a long time, and lube that was there has at best pooled (and likely dripped away) from protecting rubbing surfaces. Be careful though not to get carried away and put it where it'll get on any wood you're cutting as it'll make finishing the wood nearly impossible.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Sounds like a good deal to me. Cleaning an inspecting any used equipment is a sound wise idea. As for your manual. I believe Bj has posted a link to many of sears' older machine manuals here somewhere. You may give him a shout.


----------



## horn man (Nov 3, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Joe... a thorough cleaning (and likely lubing) is in order.


Thanks, that's exactly waht I plan to do.
Joe


----------



## horn man (Nov 3, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> . As for your manual. I believe Bj has posted a link to many of sears' older machine manuals here somewhere. You may give him a shout.


How is he listed in the community?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ = BobJ3...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Here's a link to the blow up, the manual may be a hard one to find with some luck you may find someone one on eBay that will make you a copy..

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...pd?modelNumber=306-23377&pathTaken=partSearch

=======



horn man said:


> How is he listed in the community?


----------

